# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Σφραγισμένος HDD 1TB 3,5΄΄ με υπόλοιπο εγγύησης

## pas2007

Πωλείται σφραγισμένος σκληρός δίσκος 1 TB Toshiba με υπόλοιπο εγγύησης.

τιμη 25€
φωτο
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s3nh57o7x...2DfS1kYRa?dl=0

----------

